

Outright was just acquired by Godaddy - camz

Dear Outright Customer,<p>Today, Outright opens a new chapter in our company’s history. I want to personally share it with all of you, our loyal customers. Outright has been acquired by Go Daddy, the world’s largest web hosting provider.* Outright is now a Go Daddy company.<p>I know the first question that comes to mind is “What does it mean to me as an Outright customer?” I want to be very clear about this.<p>Your Outright service will remain the same. Continue using it as you do today.
In the future, you may have access to more services and help, such as additional customer support options.
The Outright team is excited to join the Go Daddy family and its more than 10 million customers, the majority being small business owners. We are combining forces with a company that has built a billion dollar business with the simple idea of providing great products and award-winning customer service. Outright and Go Daddy are both 100% committed to providing easy-to-use, affordable solutions to help you run and grow your business.<p>Like I did, many of you probably recognize Go Daddy for its controversial Super Bowl commercials. Go Daddy is much more than a company with edgy ads, it is a company committed to customer service and helping small businesses grow online. And, by the way, Go Daddy’s advertising is shifting, as you’ll see in the upcoming Olympics. The commercials are evolving to focus more on what the company does to help its customers.<p>Helping customers is what we’re all about and we are excited to join this journey and continue to bring services to small businesses like you.<p>Please be assured that our privacy policy is not changing at this time. We will provide you with notice and an opportunity to opt-out in the event of future changes.<p>I know change can be challenging. If you have any questions about this, please don’t hesitate to reach out to me directly at steven@outright.com or contact our friendly support team at support@outright.com.<p>Sincerely, 
Steven Aldrich, 
CEO of Outright
======
blakdawg
Does anyone have suggestions for an alternative to Outright? I recently signed
up with them and was really pretty happy with the service but GoDaddy has
earned a permanent spot on my no-fly list and there's no way I want them to
have access to my financials or my banking data.

